# cub model 2182---good or bad?



## rbig

I'm thinking about buying a cub 2182 to mow my 10 acre spread with. Never been around liquid cooled or 3 cyl stuff in small eqpt previously. 

What kind of experience have users had with the 2182s?


----------



## Live Oak

I don't know that much about these model Cubs other than they came with a 21 hp Kubota 3 cylinder gas engine. I am sure Duc will see this post and share his thoughts and knowledge about this machine with you. How much is the seller asking for the 2182?


----------



## rbig

1650


----------



## Live Oak

Is it just the tractor or does it come with other implements and or MMM?


----------



## Live Oak

$1650 does not sound terribly out of line provided it has been well cared for and is in good condition with the mower. Below is an example of what these are selling for used on dealer lots. 

1993 Cub 2182 

1995 Cub Cadet 2182 Garden Tractor 

Expect to pay around 1/3 less from a private owner.


----------



## rbig

Tractor only.

Thanks for the references. Good to have comparisons. 

Also glad to hear its a good machine.

Any problems with liquid cooled engines in general? Do the radiators spring leaks easily? You'd think with lots of bouncing around on rough turf they might.


----------



## Live Oak

No, liquid cooled engines are very reliable the most part. Some brands are noted for their reliability more than others. The radiators in my experience are not prone to leaks but cleaning them regularly is a task that should be done as they can ingest a lot of dust and debry which can eventually lead to cooing problems. Even air cooled engines need to be cleaned out in this manor as well. It is just good maintenance practice. I clean my radiator and pretty much the entire tractor after each use with compressed air and a time or two a season with the pressure washer.


----------



## rbig

I appreciate the info. Thanks.

Question: how do you find things using IronSearch? I tried it, but am having operator problems, as I haven't been able to find anything via search feature. 

your found the two Cub 2182s, but I can't find them using the web site search feature.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *I appreciate the info. Thanks.
> 
> Question: how do you find things using IronSearch? I tried it, but am having operator problems, as I haven't been able to find anything via search feature.
> 
> your found the two Cub 2182s, but I can't find them using the web site search feature. *


It is kind of a hit and miss proposition. Sometimes I use Google, I bookmark sights such as Equipment Trader, Iron Search, etc. and use the search features.


----------



## ducati996

The super garden tractors were some of my favorite cubs ! The kubota motors were offered in gas and diesel forms. Being that it is a Kubota motor either choice you cant go wrong. I think they are better than the Kawasaki gas water cooled motors that were offered in the SGT & Cub 3000 series years later (and other mfg) This of course is my own personal opinion....
The garden tractors were big, had the dual brakes, power steering, lift and were well made.

I think the price is good (depending on condition) but you mentioned no attachments with it? or are they extra? The mower decks & Mule drive will be expensive - Im pretty sure you can still get them. 
For 10 acres that is a lot to mow, so get the biggest deck (54" to 60')...

Keep in the back of your mind what the newer ones go for Cub 3100 & 3200 in case the prices start to climb when adding the deck and mule drive for the deck. The biggest feature that I love on the newer ones is the shaft attachment feature and elimination of the need for the mule drives....

As for engine life watercooled is almost always better...the air cooled have a typical life of 1500 hrs, watercooled 2500 and more, diesel is even more....all depends on the care of course.
newr models of the 3000 do not offer watercooled engines.

Let us know what happens


----------



## rbig

It's got the 60" deck and a front blade in the pkg.

Yes, it's got the Kub gas 3 cyl engine. 

You really got my attention when you mention the deck having a mule drive. That's a jolt. I had just assumed it's shaft driven. 

OK, I've got it in my head now that it's mule drive. Given that, is it bad? Or, does the mule drive hold up OK?

This thing with 60" deck is very similar to my JD 400---split rear wheel brakes, 60" deck, big and heavy, hydro, etc.


----------



## DixieTom

mule drive holds up nicely....used to have this exact model before I moved the last time. Really wonderful setup and you got a great price there if everything is in decent shape for the hours!
60" deck is great! I loved mine and it was a SUPER garden tractor my friend. I think I paid over $3400 new easily for it plus tax and accessories!!!

Hope this helps!
Tom


----------



## ducati996

Im thinking back in 93 to 95 these machines went for $7-8k plus since I couldnt afford them I almost bought a 1864 which was $6500 w/deck and air cooled....I have the quote for the 2284 at $7100 and that was air cooled 20 HP Kohler....That was early 1990 pricing too - they were expensive, but good

I didnt mean to sound like the mules drives are bad...my 1969 IH Cub 125 still has the original (pulleys replaced) but they work forever....

I just look at today and look back at the old and see where things changed. The SGT are still bigger and badder than todays 3000 series.....I also have a 3000 series machine (3204)

So if you get the machine, deck and blade for $1650 thats a sweet deal...how many hours on the machine? The decks are still being made very similar today - the cut is excellent


----------



## rbig

No way to tell on the hours. The guy says the meter doesn't work (that's a common problem with gts). 

If compression is good, and no significant blowby, I'm probably OK with it. Won't know that until I get it home. 

Good to hear that mule drives aren't necessarily bad. I had one on an old Roper I restored, and it worked fine.


----------

